# Car show



## vincev (Aug 2, 2013)

Took the old truck to the car show last night and put some old stuff in the back of it.It was mobbed by people taking pictures and asking about it.they loved the old bikes,etc. When I take some of my other cars out they never draw people like this did,lol.Sitting with all these $60,000 cars and stealing their crowd was kind of funny.lol


----------



## Boris (Aug 2, 2013)

The way I heard it, was that you forgot to zip your pants and everyone was standing around laughing.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 2, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> The way I heard it, was that you forgot to zip your pants and everyone was standing around laughing.




HAHAHAHAHA!!!

(I'd use LOL, but I hate that & too few characters to post anyway)


----------



## bricycle (Aug 2, 2013)

You have a vette and a convertible????


----------



## tommydale1950 (Aug 2, 2013)

*I know the feeling*

Just sayin...


----------



## OldRider (Aug 2, 2013)

vincev said:


> Took the old truck to the car show last night and put some old stuff in the back of it.It was mobbed by people taking pictures and asking about it.they loved the old bikes,etc. When I take some of my other cars out they never draw people like this did,lol.Sitting with all these $60,000 cars and stealing their crowd was kind of funny.lol
> 
> I love it Vince! Just goes to show you that not everyone lusts after the restored Vettes and Mustangs.


----------



## vincev (Aug 2, 2013)

bricycle said:


> You have a vette and a convertible????




Yup,both Vettes are convertibles.


----------



## vincev (Aug 2, 2013)

OldRider said:


> vincev said:
> 
> 
> > Took the old truck to the car show last night and put some old stuff in the back of it.It was mobbed by people taking pictures and asking about it.they loved the old bikes,etc. When I take some of my other cars out they never draw people like this did,lol.Sitting with all these $60,000 cars and stealing their crowd was kind of funny.lol
> ...


----------



## OldRider (Aug 2, 2013)

Pssst Dave Marko, did you write down that phone number? Now we can endlessly harass Vince without typing!


----------



## vincev (Aug 2, 2013)

Call me if you have a bike to give me.


----------



## bike (Aug 2, 2013)

*Wow!*



tommydale1950 said:


> Just sayin...




in western ny you can drive that rat? Here you would be nailed instantly- central nowhere ny


----------



## vincev (Aug 3, 2013)

tommydale1950 said:


> Just sayin...




Yup ,you definitely know what I mean.lol


----------



## Boris (Aug 5, 2013)

*Change the "R" to "T" and you have "Cat Show"*

In the spirit of destroying Vince's thread, First up, I bring you Lulu Anne.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 5, 2013)

Cat show you say?


----------



## devnull (Aug 7, 2013)

A few years ago at a party you could tell this guy was getting ticked off because my '66 red beetle was out staging his new red sport car.


----------

